# The Vagina Movie Title Game



## Doc

I'm borrowing this idea from my favorite boating site: www.speedwake.com 

They've had 4 pages of fun with it.  I think you guys will like it.  

It is in the Jokes category for a reason .....it's a JOKE.  
------------------------------

This is similar to the Song Chain. It`s lotsa fun.

Here`s how it works :
Remove one word from a popular movie title and replace it with the word VAGINA.

Name one movie and let someone else take a turn.


I`ll go first------


"Dude, where`s my vagina ?"


----------



## DaveNay

On Golden Vagina


----------



## cj7

Octa Vagina



and from my wife

Down and out in Beverly Vagina


----------



## bczoom

Gone with the Vagina


----------



## DaveNay

Vagina Wars Episode IV, A New Beginning


----------



## Spiffy1

Vagina Busters


----------



## Spiffy1

The Pink Vagina
Fried Green Vaginas   
Revenge of the Vaginas
Vagina of the Nerds
The little Vagina
101 Vaginas
Lady & the Vagina
The Rocky Horror Vagina Show


----------



## bczoom

Spiffy1 said:
			
		

> The Pink Vagina
> Fried Green Vaginas
> Revenge of the Vaginas
> Vagina of the Nerds
> The little Vagina
> 101 Vaginas
> Lady & the Vagina
> The Rocky Horror Vagina Show


_Spiffy - Do one per post.  It'll bump your post count_   

Snow Vagina and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## cj7

Gone in 60 Vaginas


----------



## cj7

VAGINAS ON A PLANE!


----------



## Spiffy1

bczoom said:
			
		

> _Spiffy - Do one per post. It'll bump your post count_
> 
> Snow Vagina and the Seven Dwarfs


 


			
				Doc said:
			
		

> Name one movie and let someone else take a turn.


 
 I see I'm not only less than intelligent about maximizing post count, but I don't read rules well either!


----------



## Doc

Vagina Story 

--- (Love Story)


----------



## Spiffy1

bczoom said:
			
		

> Snow Vagina and the Seven Dwarfs


 
Snow White and the Seven Vaginas


----------



## DaveNay

Leaving LasVagina


----------



## Spiffy1

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bczoom*
> _Snow Vagina and the Seven Dwarfs_
> 
> 
> Snow White and the Seven Vaginas


 

"Vagina" White and the Seven Dwarfs   

OK, now I know I'm twisted


----------



## HGM

Blazing Vaginas


----------



## Doc

Good one Greg!!!  

-----we just saw Mr. and Mrs Smith so ...

Mr. and Mrs Vagina


----------



## HGM

The Vagina Hunter.


----------



## DaveNay

In honor of another thread....

History of the Vagina, Part I


----------



## jakki

Five Vaginas and a Funeral....


----------



## jakki

The Vaginas have Eyes...


----------



## jakki

Crouched Tiger, Hidden Vagina  


this thread is hillariousssssssssss


----------



## Spiffy1

Children of the Vagina


----------



## Doc

The Vagina that Roared


----------



## Kwiens

Vagina Nights


----------



## DaveNay

The good, the bad and the Vagina.


----------



## Av8r3400

Finding Vagina


----------



## cj7

I know I am supposed to post only one but....

another from my wife..

'Broke Back Vagina'

and we can not forget this strange movie...

'The hunt for Red Vagina'


I actually had to get up from bed after the wife and I were on vagina movie spree...and post thes two..we had several more..


----------



## daedong

[FONT=&quot]Basic Vagina ( Sharon Stone)
The [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Vagina[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s must be Crazy
[/FONT]


----------



## Doc

Vagina Park


----------



## DaveNay

Harry Vagina and the Sorcerers Stone


----------



## DaveNay

The Rocky Horror Vagina Show


----------



## Doc

Paint your Vagina


----------



## Spiffy1

DaveNay said:
			
		

> The Rocky Horror Vagina Show


 
Sure.....just because I couldn't follow instructions Dave thinks he can recycle mine! 

but still laughing from "Harry Vagina....." I don't care how many of mine you recycle  

Almost as good as cj7's "The Hunt for Red Vagina"  


On to new: how about Vagina on Elm Street


----------



## mak2

Did Lenord Nemoy (Spock) do a show In Search of.... Vagina?
or how bout Invasion of the Vagina snactchers?


----------



## HGM

The Magnificent Vagina..


----------



## HGM

Or my favorite biker movie:

Easy Vagina


----------



## DaveNay

Spiffy1 said:
			
		

> Sure.....just because I couldn't follow instructions Dave thinks he can recycle mine!



D'OH!

The wizard of Vagina


----------



## Spiffy1

The classic lesbian porno:

Debbie does Vagina


----------



## bczoom

Vagina on the Roof (_Fiddler_)


----------



## bczoom

Willy Wonka and the Vagina factory


----------



## jpr62902

Vagina (see if you can guess which movie this is).


----------



## Doc

Five Easy Vaginas!!!!!


----------



## bczoom

Adam Sandler's Eight Crazy Vaginas


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Top Vagina


----------



## Doc

City of Vaginas


----------



## Cityboy

Yes, Vagina; There is a Santa Claus.


----------



## Spiffy1

jpr62902 said:
			
		

> Vagina (see if you can guess which movie this is).


 
"Beer"


----------



## Spiffy1

Another 48 Vaginas


----------



## DaveNay

Another Brick in the Vagina


----------



## DaveNay

It's a Wonderful Vagina


----------



## DaveNay

Yankee Doodle Vagina


----------



## Cowboyjg

Vagina day


----------



## bczoom

The Vagina of Notre Dame


----------



## DaveNay

Jurassic Vagina


----------



## bczoom

Indiana Jones and the Vagina Crusade


----------



## Spiffy1

bczoom said:
			
		

> Willy Wonka and the Vagina factory


 
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Vagina


----------



## Spiffy1

The 40 year old Vagina


----------



## Spiffy1

The Best Little Vagina in Texas


----------



## johnday

10,000 Leagues Beneath the Vagina.


----------



## johnday

King Arthur, and the Knights of the Round Vagina.


----------



## johnday

Journey to the Center of the Vagina!!!!

LMAO, can't help myself!!!!


----------



## Cityboy

Vaginas of the Carribian.


----------



## Doc

how about:
Vagina World ....or it could be Waynes Vagina.


----------



## bczoom

Larry the Cable Guy: Vagina Inspector


----------



## johnday

The Vagina Queen!!!!


----------



## Cityboy

The Vagina King


----------



## bczoom

The Vaginas of Hazzard


----------



## Spiffy1

The Shaggy Vagina


----------



## mak2

00vagina  (like 007) erh octoVagina.


----------



## bczoom

Around the vagina in 80 days


----------



## Doc

Vagina Diaries


----------



## HGM

How about "Vagina Raider", same cast.....


----------



## johnday

The Great Vagina!!


----------



## cj7

Vagina Busters!


----------



## cj7

One flew over the Vagina nest


or 

One flew over the Cuckoo Vagina


----------



## bczoom

Monty Python and the Holy Vagina


----------



## Doc

Cat On a Hot Tin Vagina


----------



## bczoom

Invasion of the Vagina Snatchers


----------



## mak2

Hey I did that one.


----------



## bczoom

mak2 said:
			
		

> Hey I did that one.


_My bad.  The movie titles are coming at me so fast..._

Here's a replacement
Close Encounters of the Vagina Kind


----------



## RoadKing

The Abyss - I used to date her


----------



## DaveNay

The Hitchikers' Guide to the Vagina


----------



## bczoom

The Breakfast Vagina


----------



## DaveNay

Dead Vaginas Society


----------



## bczoom

Invasion of the Vagina Snatchers


----------



## DaveNay

A Few Good Vaginas


----------



## bczoom

The Breakfast Vagina

_BTW, this may be better than the 2-word post..._


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:
			
		

> _BTW, this may be better than the 2-word post..._



Yep.

Miami Vagina


----------



## DaveNay

The Silence of the Vaginas


----------



## HGM

Have we seen "Free Vagina" yet? Its the sequal to Free Willie..


----------



## johnday

Clock Work Vagina


----------



## DaveNay

johnday said:
			
		

> Clock Work Vagina



Full Metal Vagina


----------



## mak2

Did anyone say Jurassic Vagina?


----------



## cj7

2001 A Vagina Odessy


----------



## cj7

My Big Fat Greek Vagina


----------



## Spiffy1

HGM said:
			
		

> Have we seen "Free Vagina" yet? Its the sequal to Free Willie..


 
No, that one's about competetive hookers.  In the sequal to Free "Willie", "Willie" finds Vagina; perhaps it was titled "Finding Vagina" (though, I believe listed earlier).


----------



## Spiffy1

cj7 said:
			
		

> My Big Fat Greek Vagina


\


----------



## Spiffy1

The longest Vagina


----------



## DaveNay

The Day the Vagina Stood Still


----------



## mak2

The good, the bad, the Vagina.


----------



## bczoom

An American Vagina in London


----------



## johnday

For a Few Vaginas More


----------



## johnday

High Plains Vagina


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

The Perfect Vagina


----------



## bczoom

Vagina and the Pussycats


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Vagina of the Century


----------



## Spiffy1

The Scent of a Vagina


----------



## DaveNay

Vagina: First Blood


----------



## bczoom

The Vagina chainsaw massacre


----------



## jakki

Saturday Night Vagina


----------



## jakki

The Object of my Vagina


----------



## bczoom

How the Vagina stole Christmas


----------



## jakki

Who's Afraid of Virginia Vagina?


----------



## jakki

When Harry met Vagina...


ok, ok, I'll stop




for now


----------



## jakki

one more....

Back in the Vagina.... and Blazing Vaginas!!


----------



## bczoom

Buck Rogers in the 25th Vagina


----------



## Doc

Indecent Vagina


----------



## Durwood RIP

Plains,trains, and vaginas


----------



## bczoom

Alien vs. Vagina


----------



## Doc

Friday night Vaginas


----------



## HGM

How about everybodys favorite American pastime....... Vagina Warmers


----------



## bczoom

All the President's Vaginas


----------



## JayC

How did I ever miss this thread? ROFLMAO!!!!!!! 

Fried Green Vaginas

Black Vagina

Vagina Dog

Someone mentioned Jurassic Vagina, how about Vagina Park...


----------



## bczoom

Vaginas in the outfield


----------



## Doc

Vagina Soup


----------



## JayC

Who's Harry Vagina?

Pearl Vagina

Vagina Harbor


----------



## bczoom

The Vagina has Landed


----------



## jakki

The Man in the Iron Vagina.....


----------



## jakki

Honey I Shrunk the Vaginaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jakki

Raiders of the Lost Vagina????


----------



## jakki

Vagina Crashers 



....can't stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!looooooooooooooooooooooolllllllll


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A Tale of Two Vaginas


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A Vagina Too Far


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A Farewell to Vaginas


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Charge of the Light Vaginas


----------



## bczoom

Assult on Vagina 13


----------



## HGM

Vaginas of Navarone


----------



## jakki

Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Vagina


----------



## bczoom

The Stepford Vaginas


----------



## Spiffy1

The Mystic Vagina


----------



## Spiffy1

Vaginas of the Caribbean

......may have already posted, but I'm not rereading 8 pages: hard tell'n whether it'd bore me or if I'd laugh myself silly


----------



## bczoom

Spiffy1 said:
			
		

> hard tell'n whether it'd bore me or if I'd laugh myself silly


I'm betting the latter.

The Vagina has landed (_this one may have been mentioned so I'll add another_)

E.T. - The Vagina


----------



## JayC

Honey I Blew Up the Vagina


----------



## Spiffy1

Assuming TV specials count as well as big screen:

It's the Great Vagina, Charlie Brown


----------



## bczoom

The Fabulous Adventures of Vagina Munchausen


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Abbott and Costello Meet the Vagina


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Attack of the Killer Vagina


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A Midsummer Night's Vagina


----------



## bczoom

Raiders of the Lost Vagina


----------



## Spiffy1

Vagina Dynamite


----------



## Glink

voyage to the bottom of the vagina


----------



## Glink

on the vagina to bangkok


----------



## Glink

tora tora vagina


----------



## Glink

two vagina's for sister sarah


----------



## Glink

two mules for sister vagina


----------



## bczoom

Vagina: First Blood Part II


----------



## beds

Fast Vaginas at Ridgemont High


----------



## JayC

The Vagina That Time Forgot

Das Vagina

Sink the Vagina!

A Vagina To Remember

Teenage Mutant Ninja Vaginas


----------



## HGM

Heavy Vagina.


----------



## JayC

The Fast and the Vaginas

The Vaginas and the Furious


----------



## Mark777

"Attack of the 50' Vagina"


----------



## Mark777

...Romancing the Vigina


----------



## urednecku

A Fist Full of Vagina

Just found this one. Liked it, thought I'd bump it.


----------



## urednecku

The Texas Vagina Massacre


----------



## Galvatron

vagina loose


----------



## Galvatron

back to the vagina


----------



## Galvatron

vagina busters


----------



## bczoom

Vaginas of the Caribbean: At World's End


----------



## Galvatron

indiana jones and the last vagina


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A few good Vaginas (Men)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Days of Vagina (Thunder)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Vagina Rider (Ghost)  I like that one!


----------



## urednecku

It's a Charlie Brown Vagina


----------



## urednecku

Smokie & the Vagina


----------



## American Woman

These are the Days of our vaginas (These are the Days of Our Lives)


----------



## American Woman

All My Vaginas (All My Children)


----------



## American Woman

The Guiding Vagina (The Guiding Light)


----------



## American Woman

The Young and the Vaginas (The Young and the Restless)


----------



## American Woman

The Bold and the Vaginas (The Bold and the Beautiful)


----------



## dgl24087

National Lampoon's Christmas Vagina


----------



## dgl24087

Support Your Local Vagina


----------



## dgl24087

Back to the Vagina: Parts I, II, and III


----------



## dgl24087

National Lampoon's Vagina House


----------



## dgl24087

Mel Brooks' "Young Vagina" (Young Frankenstein)


----------



## dgl24087

In honor of the Batman movies:

Vagina 
Vagina Returns
Vagina and Robin
Vagina Forever
Vagina Begins


----------



## dgl24087

Vagina Harbor


----------



## dgl24087

Saving Private Vagina


----------



## dgl24087

Three Men & a Vagina


----------



## dgl24087

Good Morning Vagina


----------



## urednecku

Plains, Trains, & Vagina's


----------



## urednecku

Dallas Cowboy's Vagina's


----------



## dgl24087

Vagina's Not Included


----------



## cowgirl

pretty vagina


----------



## chipstractor

Vaginas by the dozen


----------



## chipstractor

Vagina Running, Vagina Deep


----------



## chipstractor

Chronicles of Vagina


----------



## chipstractor

2001 a Vagina Odyssey


----------



## chipstractor

Mary Shelley's Vagina


----------



## chipstractor

The Lost Vagina


----------



## Cowboyjg

Debbie Does Vagina


----------



## dgl24087

Mel Brooks' "History of the Vagina"


----------



## dgl24087

Vagina Crazy


----------



## chipstractor

VaginaLoose


----------



## dgl24087

Can't remember if this one's out there already: 
Indiana Jones and the Vagina of Doom


----------



## rback33

Damn. Got all the way to page 10 before someone stole three men and a vagina from me. But I have more...

Vagina (eastern) Promises


----------



## rback33

Mr. Vagina (Brooks)


----------



## rback33

Don't remember seeing this obvious one..

Journey to the center of the Vagina


----------



## rback33

Planet Vagina or Vagina Terror (Planet Terror)


----------



## rback33

28 Vagina(s) Later


----------



## rback33

Vagina (Georgia) Rule... I think we have that at my house...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Vagina Trek II: Wrath of Vagina


----------



## rback33

I don't think anyone said this one either...

My Best Friends Vagina


----------



## Deadly Sushi

The Day the Vagina Stood Still

Vagina of Green Gables  (Anne) 

Vagina Me if You Can  (catch)


----------



## mbsieg

Sorry if it is a repeat Fried green vaginas..........


----------



## irwin

Planet of the vagina(s) (apes)
Return --------
etc, etc,


----------



## Doc

mbsieg said:


> Sorry if it is a repeat Fried green vaginas..........


Don't think it's a repeat ... but  

Escape to Vagina Mountain


----------



## Spiffy1

Didn't check to see if a repeat, but goes too well with some current threads.  

"The forty year old vagina"


----------



## urednecku

dgl24087 said:


> Vagina Harbor


 
Perl Vagina


----------



## urednecku

Bareback Vagina


----------



## urednecku

Vagina Mountain


----------



## urednecku

Davinci Vagina (code)


----------



## Spiffy1

Not quite a movie, but I'd have to watch:

Extreme Makeover: Vagina Edition


----------



## Spiffy1

urednecku said:


> Davinci Vagina (code)


 
The Vagina Code


----------



## rback33

Vagina (Independence) Day


----------



## rback33

Good Vagina (Will) Hunting


----------



## rback33

Young Vagina (Guns)


----------



## rback33

Vagina (Alice) in Wonderland


----------



## urednecku

Top Vagina  (gun)


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Somewhere in Vagina (time)

Vagina Gump

Ferris Buellers Vagina off

The heartbreak Vagina  (kid)

Soilent Vagina


----------



## Spiffy1

How to eat fried Vaginas


----------



## Spiffy1

Bloody Vagina (Sunday)


----------



## Spiffy1

Clinton: His strugle with Vagina (Dirt)


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Vagina Royale  (Casino)

Million Dollar Vagina (baby)


----------

